# Bucas Buzz-Off Zebra Print Fly Sheet



## floridaGirl13 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.bucas.com/products/fly-sheets-and-speciality-rugs/buzz-off-zebra/

Anyone else convinced? I think its fairly priced considering the research that went into this product. What do yall think?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have no clue if it works or not...but oh my...your horse would be a fashion statement for sure


----------



## floridaGirl13 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm afraid it might enough to stop traffic


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes...might cause accidents 

If you get one and it works, you might want to get one for yourself with your fly problems...now that would get the neighbours talking


----------



## floridaGirl13 (Jun 7, 2013)

. Hey if it works I wouldn't give a ratzass what the neighbors thought. Me and all the horses will look fabulous!  Lol might have to change the barn colors too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## germanchickTX (Aug 20, 2015)

In Bavaria some people use a flour/water paste to paint stripes on their darker horses as fly deterrent since the olden days. So there must be something to it...
Also a lot people there used to paint their stable/ barn doors a Bavarian blue; supposedly flies don't like this color and won't enter...


----------

